# Watch Out Poljot!



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Until recently, if you saw a new international/ebay-brand watch with a mechanical alarm movement, you could safely presume that it was Poljot-powered. (After all, those snobby brands that build new watches with reconditioned vintage A.Schild movements tend to trumpet the fact as if it was something to be proud of)

But that's all changed this year. Not content to just to skeletonize their popular column-wheel chronograph and flying-tourbillon movements, the guys at Tianjin have introduced their own mechanical alarm movement!

Introducing the Sea-Gull ST28, now available in Sorna and Trias brands from Germany.

















As you can see, it is the classic Schild layout as per Poljot 2612.1 and Citizen 4H, but it has been reworked somewhat. Hard to be sure from the photo, but the modifications seem to be aimed at reducing the thickness of the movement, so perhaps an auto version will follow.

Meanwhile, back in Russia, Poljot sold the tools for the calibre 2612.1 to Vostok back in October 2004. Vostok immediately ran out a small test batch (see picture below), but since then, they've done nothing with it. Too much work to do for their main client Vostok-Europe, I guess. Volmax have apparently been assembling all their Aviator/Buran/Shturmanskie alarm watches using surplus parts stock. What happens after that runs out is anybody's guess. The word from within Vostok is that they have no plans to restart production of the 2612.1. Given this latest development from China, it's possible that Vostok may have missed their chance to keep this Russian classic in production.









*'test sample' Vostok case style 90* no prizes for style










The strange thing about this watch is that the only examples that I've seen on ebay have all been fitted with old Soviet-era Poljot movements


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

An informative post as usual  .

Poljot seem to be still selling their cheap alarm watch range. Are they NOS watches or movements







?

I share in your confusion because Vostok seem to be using the movements found in the old "Signal" range.

Ancient bloody things they are














.

I don't think Vostok are going to sell many alarm watches with two of their delightful screw-down crowns to negotiate







.

Definately an enthusiasts' watch







.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The first 'proper' watch I bought was a Sekonda alarm watch from Argos when I was about 13 or 14 - cracking little thing, only cost about 14 quid but I don't know where that one went. I recently replaced it with an identical model kindly supplied by another forum member. It's still one of my favourite watches and the movements are bombproof. It would be a shame to see it go out of production


----------

